# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch V Resort Hòa Bình 2n/1đ call 01662319054

## nguyenlien

HÀ NỘI - V . RESORT HOÀ BÌNH – HÀ NỘI
(Chương trình, 2 ngày 1 đêm -> Ô tô)
 V.RESORT Hòa Bình  Cách trung tâm Hà Nội 60km về phía Tây Bắc, và cách thị xã Hòa Bình 30km về phía Đông Nam, khu nghỉ mát V-Resort toạ lạc trong lòng thung lũng hoang sơ tại Vĩnh Tiến, Kim Đức, Kim Bôi- Hoà Bình.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Hoà Bình – V resort  (Ăn trưa, tối)
     07h00: Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên của Công ty Du lịchViettravelmate đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố khởi hành đi Hoà Bình. Tới V- Resort – khu du lịch sinh thái nổi tiếng của Hoà Bình. Quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa.
 Chiều: Quý khách tự do  tắm khoáng nóng. Ngoài vẻ đẹp vốn có của mình, VResort còn được thiên nhiên ban tặng một nguồn khoáng nóng ngầm trong lòng đất với nhiệt độ 35-37oC, chất lượng nước khoáng tại đây đã được các cơ quan chức năng kiểm nghiệm và xếp vào loại nước khoáng nhẹ, có đặc tính chữa bệnh như thấp khớp, bệnh gút, đau dạ dày, đau thần kinh toạ, các bệnh tiêu hoá đuờng ruột, dạ dày, thận, gan… Ăn tối.
Tối: Khách tự do tham quan khu Resort về đêm để cảm nhận không khí trong lành hoặc cất cao giọng ca ở một trong số những  phòng Karaoke sang trọng và ấm cúng (Chi phí tự túc).
Ngày 2: Hoà Bình - Hà Nội   (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
     Ăn sáng Buffe. Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm hàng hoá và đồ lưu niệm. ăn trưa, trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa quý khách trở về Hà Nội. Về đến Hà Nội. Chia tay quý khách kết thúc chương trình.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 980.000 VNĐ
Giá trọn gói ở nhà sàn cho 1 khách: 750.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 15 khách, tour chất lượng cao)

GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM
1.      Phương tiện: Ôtô đời mới, máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại trên xe
2.      Mức ăn: Ăn các bữa theo chương trình, ăn chính 100.000VND/bữa, sáng ăn Buffe
3.      Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến
4.      Phòng nghỉ: Quý khách nghỉ tại khu V_ resort
5.      Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào các cửa thắng cảnh.
6.      Vé tắm khoáng nóng và sông hơi
7.      Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour
8.      Khuyến mại: Nước uống...
GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM
Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
. Chi phí đốt lửa trại, gia lưu văn nghệ, thịt quay... (Giá cho đốt lửa trại: 700.000 VNĐ, Giá 1kg Heo quay: 300.000VNĐ (1 con khoảng 10kg).

                  VIETTRAVELMATE Kính chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi vui vẻ và ấn tượng!

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Ms Liên

Công ty cổ phần Thương Mại và Du Lịch Người Bạn Việt

Phòng 1016 – H1- Việt Hưng- Long Biên- Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04 6296 6895 // 0166 231 9054

Email: lienviettravelmate@gmail.com

Web: Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

YM: snowangel_snowangel13

----------

